
Ask HN: How to see new comments on a thread - tocomment
I like to read a comment thread and then come back a few hours later and see what else has been said, but I'm finding it hard to sort through the old comments to see the new ones.<p>Is there a button I'm not seeing to do this?  Or perhaps someone has written a GreaseMonkey script?
======
ColinWright
For replies to your comments or submissions there is HN_Notify:

<http://hnnotify.com/>

For other new comments in a thread, here are previous discussion with
suggested options:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3355691>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3316701>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3303708>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2507803>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1646950>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1613743>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1596279>

------
polyfractal
Putting in a good word for the greasemonkey script that I wrote

<https://github.com/polyfractal/HNHalfLife>

Edit: Or see the second and third links that ColinWright posted.

